
Jack Ma defends the 'blessing' of a 12-hour working day - cmsefton
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-47934513
======
Neablis
Today it's 996 and there will probably be bonuses and rewards when it
initially is introduced for those working more. However give it a few years,
those rewards go away, 996 is the norm. Then give it a few more years and they
are asking for 997, or 8-10 7 days a week.

Normalizing this behavior is the short term goal, the longer term goal is
returning to indentured servitude.

------
mevile
I guess family life doesn't matter to Jack Ma. It matters to me. I'm not going
to miss my kids growing up to the benefit of your company.

------
gibolt
It works when you are the founder or super passionate, if you want to. It
doesn't work as an expectation for every employee.

~~~
drugme
It's called cognitive dissonance.

And basically it's a prerequisite someone who wants to be both a billionaire
and a member of the local Communist Party.

------
carlisle_
Pretty easy to justify long working hours when the payoff is $40 billion.

------
jandrese
Yeah, it's a blessing for him, he's the guy on top. Related news: Thugs see
jackboots as a 'blessing'.

------
RickJWagner
That's the craziest thing I've read today.

I've worked 12 hour shifts. By the time you eat, shower and commute you have
no free time at all. It's horrible.

~~~
DanHulton
Same. I worked them as 3-3-4-4 (3 on, 3 off, 4 on, 4 off) and even still, it
was taxing. You get extra-long weekends all the time, which are basically
mandatory, because you spend that entire first day recovering from the
previous 12-hour shifts.

Though it also switched between days and nights, so you'd end up spending your
last day adjusting yourself to the upcoming "time switch", which further
worsened it. The company had all kinds of research indicating that it was
great for morale and productivity and such, and they had a strong union that
didn't seem to hate it, but I always had a hard time adapting.

I can't imagine doing it for 6 days straight.

------
hartator
Thought he was talking about a 12-hour working week. Thought it was a bit
extreme. We do live in a tech bubble.

------
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19663317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19663317).

~~~
cmsefton
Thanks, missed this discussion.

------
jph
Jack Ma is saying "9-9-6" which means working from 9am-9pm, 6 days per week.

He says if you love what you do then you enjoy the hours.

~~~
dev_dull
Come be my indentured servant and work 24/7\. What I’m saying is that if you
love what you do then you enjoy the hours.

------
adrianhel
Work less, do more. That should be the optimization loop.

------
swoongoonz
this guy is going to have a workers revolt on his hands

------
sys_64738
How long is _his_ commute home?

